# Looking for AS400 programmer job



## Skyup (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, I'm from Thailand, I'd like to work at Australia as a AS400 programmer that's a new challenge but I wanna know can I work at Australia and how should I do?
Could anyone please advise me.
Thank you.


----------



## cheekimonki (Mar 29, 2013)

AS400 is dying out . ..... better switch to something else


----------

